

How geeks fight discrimination - colinprince
http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture_society/the-revolution-will-be-mapped-1650?article_page=2

======
potatolicious
This is great, but can we avoid the self congratulatory wanking in the title?
Way to downplay the role many non-techies no doubt played in this.

------
zck
The article starts here: [http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture_society/the-
revolution-...](http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture_society/the-revolution-
will-be-mapped-1650?article_page=1)

~~~
bkudria
Even better, the print version: [http://www.miller-
mccune.com/culture_society/the-revolution-...](http://www.miller-
mccune.com/culture_society/the-revolution-will-be-mapped-1650.print)

------
nazgulnarsil
all the truly intelligent people I know realized at some point that they were
getting diminishing returns with more technical knowledge and devoted some of
their time to refining their people and business skills.

